# Outback turns 1 this month



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

It's hard to believe but I just recieved the registation today in the mail, it went down a little to $171. So that means my Outback is turning 1. Just think only 6 more years worth of payments







. How old will yours be? Kirk


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mine is turning 3..... months that is


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yep...Tuesday the 25th will be 4 months old for us. Just a baby.

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

One month old last week....









Tim


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

One week this coming Monday, CA registration for a 2004 28 RSS was $204.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

28rss is 1 yr old next month


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Same here. 1 year old next month. Man I'm an old timer.


----------



## WOODTRAILMAN (Nov 6, 2003)

Also 1 year old this month. Down here you get your registration when you pay your yearly taxes witch are 340 dollars


----------



## Gina Ford (Mar 15, 2004)

Our 21 RS willbe 4 months soon. I won't deal with taxes until next March. I will worry then


----------



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

Our 25RS-S turns 1 year old on July 3rd. We did 10 trips during the first year and look forward to many more! Congratulate your Outback on it's 1st birthday for us!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

One year and a couple of weeks for our 21rs. I guess next weekend will be our "1st anniversary trip"









I think registration was 25 for the year.

Mike


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

For me, I've had my 28rss for 4 months.


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

June 15th, will be 4 months for our 28RSS, my California Registration runs from 4/30/04 to 4/30/05 and the fee was $177.00,







I wonder why there is a difference for the same trailer in the same State?

Anywho, we have only had one trip, but as soon as school is out, we are off to Nevada for a week, and then LET THE CAMPING BEGIN.

Happy Camping,

Tom


----------

